# Spaceballs (1987)



## Dave (Mar 23, 2001)

Spaceballs (1987) 96 minutes.

Directed by Mel Brookes.

I used to like Mel Brookes - Silent Movie, Young Frankenstein - but this was his lowest point. It is a one joke spoof - Star Wars - there are some funny lines - Lord Dark Helmet is a good joke - but it is not enough to sustain the whole film.

Well a lot of people do like it from the reviews here.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0094012


----------



## Mariel (May 31, 2001)

I loved Space Balls, it's one of my favorite movies.   I can't believe how many people I've talked  to who don't like it.  I guess you have to be either drunk or just in a silly  mood to watch the one.


----------



## ZachWZ (Jun 1, 2001)

The best parts of the movie I liked were.
 The Instant Home Video skit.  And my fave the meeting of yogert and his power of merchandizing.

ZachWZ


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't say that I didn't like it and on further reflection, it still is very funny. But I would not rank it against 'Blazing Saddles' by Mel Brookes for instance, and also I like the recent 'Galaxy Quest' Star Trek spoof much better.


----------



## Curupira (Jul 24, 2001)

I love stupid-funny movies, and this one is at the top of my list  :rain:


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 12, 2001)

*Yippie!*

Yippie!  I'm so happy to have found this site!  I had no idea what was hidden in the "FILM" section.  I should have known.  I was looking for Star Wars, but stopped in my tracks when I saw Spaceballs!  Me and my sisters and my cousin have been quoting this movie to each other for years!  And almost the entire movie is quotable!  It's so funny and stupid that it hurts to laugh so much...but it is excellent!  Even my Dad cracks up at a lot of parts.  I just recently viewed the trailer (over and over again).  It is just soooooooooooooooo funny!  I especially like when one of the spaceballs who is "combing the desert" says "We aint found GONG".  I almost fell off of my chair!  :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i think this was a great spoof movie.  it had all the esential elements.  it was great.  absolutely hilarious.


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 12, 2002)

It would be great if they did a prequel to Spaceballs, wouldn't it?
How cool would that be?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 13, 2002)

'Spaceballs' is extremely funny & a sequel MIGHT work :rolly2:


----------



## Dave (Jun 13, 2002)

No, it would have to be a prequel, with a 'small helmet' and the rise of the power of merchandising from its humble beginnings.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 13, 2002)

that would be great!  but they'd probably have to wait till after ep III.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 14, 2002)

A prequel sounds a lot better :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

yeah it does


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 15, 2002)

Because it will be able to hopefully tell the story of how the Spaceballs came to power & have all the problems that they had in the original film too :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

woohoo


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 16, 2002)

Sure would be good & interesting aswell


----------



## Dave (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd forgotten about the non-Star Wars jokes in it:

The 'beam me up Snotty' sketch -- when his head is back to front and he scratches his butt.

The 'Planet of the Apes' part -- when the head of the 'maid' spaceship crashes and it looks like the Statue of Liberty.

The fact that their ship is a Recreational Vehicle with wings - 'Morons from Outer Space' copies this, and it is the only funny thing in that film!

The bumper stickers - "We Brake for No one" & "I love Uranus"

"I told you never to contact me on this wall, this is an unlicensed wall!"  - in the bathroom.

"Stop looking up my cans" - Dot Matrix to Barth.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't forget the Indiana Jones joke - the part 2 where Mog's partner sleeps with his hat exactly like the way D. Jones does!

:blush:


----------



## jwells (Sep 12, 2002)

*Great Film*

I like that bit where they're rescuing Princess Vespa and then get locked out of the Eagle 5. Vespa gets her hair shot and then proceeds to shoot down all of the attacking Spaceballs.

Another good bit is where Dark Helmet first appears like Darth Vader and then starts choking. He then opens his helmet and say's: "I can't breathe in this thing!"


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 13, 2002)

How about the Ludicrious speed scene aswell?

:blush:


----------



## jwells (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ludicrous Speed*

"Prepare for light speed."
"Ah, not lightspeed. It's too slow!"
"Lightspeed too slow?!"
"Yes! We're going to have to go right to...Ludicrous Speed!"
(Gasps!)
"But sir, we've never gone that fast before!"
"What's the matter Sandurz? Chicken?"
"Prepare ship for Ludicrous Speed."
(Sandurz rattles off a long list of safety procedures)
"Ah, gimme that! You petty excuse for an officer!"
"Sir, shouldn't you buckle up?"
"Ah, buckle this! Ludicrous speed, GO!"
(The ship jumps to Ludicrous Speed)
"My brains are going into my feet!"
(The ship overtakes the Eagle 5)
"We've gone past them! Stop the ship!"
"We can't stop! We have to slow down first!"
"bullsh**! I order you to stop!"
(Sandurz pulls the emergency brake, causing Dark Helmet to fly into a console at the front of the Bridge. He emerges crumpled and dazed)
"Are you alright, sir?"
"Oh, yeah. I'm fine. Have we stopped?"
"We have, sir."
"Great. Everybody take a five-minute break. Smoke if you got 'em."
(Dark Helmet collapses)

:rolly2: 

It's double funny when they watch the video later and come to this scene. The look on Dark Helmet's face is priceless.

"Go past this bit. In fact...never show this again!"


----------



## Mariel (Sep 14, 2002)

"They've gone to plaid!" 
Hehehe, I love that movie.  It's kinda funny reading the lines you wrote jwells because I can hear the voices of the actors in my head 
:blpaw:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 14, 2002)

Same here mich & that scene just has me laughing so much when ever I see it

:blush:


----------



## HeyLynny (Sep 28, 2002)

Jwells....I laughed by butt off reading your quote!!!! That is a great scene!  

Other than the obvious quotable scened, there are some other really funny lines that I find myself saying fro no reason to people who have no idea what I'mtalking about....

"That's gonn aleave a mark" - when Barf tries to get out of his seat and still has his seatbelt on.

"Always when I'm eating" When Barf is eating and dancing to BonJovi.

"Barf...not in here mister...this is a mercedes"  When Barf sticks his head into Vespas's ship while rescuing her.

"It's my industrial size hair dryer.  And I CAN"T live without it"

"Nice dissolve" - Barf says about the dissolve from night to day (or was it day to night?)


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 28, 2002)

The entire film is filled with scenes like those that have been mentioned

:blush:


----------



## HeyLynny (Sep 29, 2002)

I typed them them all out once and gave it to my sisters in their Christmas stockings.  They got a real kick out of it!  Everytime I watch the movie I find a new quote that I love more than the last time I watched it!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 30, 2002)

There's always something new 2 laugh at every time you watch it

:blush:


----------



## HeyLynny (Oct 15, 2002)

I agree!!!!

And please tell me that I'm not the only person who does this....I'll be alone in the car (or anywhere for that matter) and I'll think of a line from the movie and just start CRACKING UP!!!!!  If anyone was watching me they would think i was NUTS!!!!!


----------



## jwells (Oct 16, 2002)

Trust me, I do that all the time!:rolly2:


----------



## HeyLynny (Oct 27, 2002)

Thank God!  I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 1, 2002)

i do that to.  i also get certain lines stuck in my head like a song and for days they'll keep coming back into my head.  i'm i the only one who does that?


----------



## Mariel (Nov 2, 2002)

I get songs stuck in my head all the time.  Then I start singing them to friends and family and they get the song stuck in their heads 
:blpaw:


----------



## HeyLynny (Nov 11, 2002)

I get quotes stuck in my head too.  I'll think about a certain scene for a few days and I don't know wy,.  Thenit will change to a diferent scene for another few days.  It's funny!


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 14, 2002)

good! so i'm not the only one!  it's nice to know. but isn't it annoying sometimes?  like you keep hearing the same words over and over and they won't go away.   it's weird....


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2005)

*News! - Spaceballs: The Animated Series*



> _from scifi wire_
> 
> *Brooks Heads To Drawing Board*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2006)

Just watched this again recently:

Dark Helmet: "You have the ring, and I see your Schwartz is as big as mine. Let's see how well you handle it."

Dark Helmet: "Before you die there is something you should know about us, Lone Star." 
Lone Starr: "What?" 
Dark Helmet: "I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate." 
Lone Starr: "What's that make us?" 
Dark Helmet: "Absolutely nothing! Which is what you are about to become."


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 12, 2006)

They really do not need to make a TV show based off of this movie


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 13, 2006)

It was a good movie, but a contiunuation might be a little too old for the couch potato generation?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 13, 2006)

I loved spaceballs the first few hundred times round, but it has paled a bit as i've gotten older, although that is possibly cause my kids will watch it several times a day if i let them. sigh.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 13, 2006)

just to add, my own personal favorite is the alien spoof, where the monster does a dance number and leaves. i had to check the credits several times to convince myself it wasn't sigourney weaver in the shot


----------

